# Sempron 2400+ auf 2GHz getaktet?!



## zögge (23. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe hier ein paar Fragen bezüglich dem Thema CPU Overclocking. 
Zusätzlich sind Tipps und Tricks um den PC noch schneller laufen zu lassen, sehr erwünscht   .

Also, ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen folgende Komponeten zum Upgraden meines BackupSystemes gekauft:

CPU:          AMD Sempron 2400, Box, Fan (1.67GHz),256kB,333FSB,SocketA

Mainboard : AMD Athlon/Athlon™XP/Athlon™XP Barton/Duron™Processor 
                  Socket 462 with FSB 200/266/333/400 MHz
                  3 DDR333/266//400 Memory Sockets
                  AGP 8X , 6 channel AC 97 Audio
                  2 Serial ATA150 Channels, Serial ATA RAID 0,1
                  2 ATA133 Channels, up to 4 ATA 133 IDE Devices
                  Realtek 10/100 Ethernet LAN
                  8 USB 2.0/1.1 Ports (4 ports by optional cable)

Memory:     1x 512 MB DDR-RAM Various   /PC3200/400 /184pin 
                  1x 256 MB DDR-RAM Kingston /PC2100/266 /184pin
                  (ich weiss hier könnte ich noch Geschwindigkit rausholen, indem ich gleich
                   getaktete RAMs benutzen würde, kommt auch noch   )


Nun habe ich dieses System zusammengebaut, alles installiert und mich an die Bios Konfiguration gemacht. Ich habe die CPU Host Frequency von 133MHz auf 200MHz gestellt, um zu sehen, wie sich mein CPU verhält, beim Aufstarten, wie im Bios weist es mir nun einen Athlon 2GHz aus (wieso einen Athlon? habe einen Sempron und das Bios Update habe ich auch gemacht, damit das Board den Sempron erkennt, vorallem wenn ich alles default eingestellt habe, weisst es mir schon einen Sempron 2400 Prozi aus).
Im Windows und dem AIDA32 weist es mir ebenfalls einen 2GHz Prozessor aus.
Heisst dies nun, das mein Prozessor effektiv auf 2GHz getaktet ist? Kann dies irgendwie nicht so recht glauben....


Hier noch die momentane Einstellung meines Bios:


_CPU Speed Detected               2000_ 
CPU Clock Ratio                         10
Spread Spectrum                 +/-0.5%
CPU Host Frequency           200MHz
CPU:AGPCI Clock Radio       6:2:1
_AGP/PCI Frequency                66/33_
_DDR Speed (Strobe/Sec)         266M_

_Default CPU Voltage                  1,600 Volt_
CPU Voltage                             1,600 Volt
AGP Voltage                             1,500 Volt
DDR Voltage                             2,65   Volt

System Temp.                          38° C
CPU Temp.                              50° C

alle Angaben, welche kursiv Dargestellt werden, sind Fix im Bios und können nicht verändert werden.

Was kann ich an meinem oben aufgeführten Bios ändern, bezw, was für genau Auswirkungen haben die einzelnen Parameter? Was könnt Ihr mir hier für Tipps geben? Was kann ich noch anderst einstellen um die optimale Leistung aus dem System zu holen, ohne das es den Prozessor durchknallt (ja ich weiss, den Prozi nicht übertakten wäre das sicherste das es den CPU nicht durchknallt. Mich nimmt es aber wunder wie es in übertaktetem Zustand ist )?

Vielen Dank schon für Eure Hilfe und Tipps.

Grüsse zögge


----------



## Ovier (28. Dezember 2004)

CPU Clock ratio gibt den Multiplikator an, in deinem fall ist er "10"

Dein fsb läuft mit 200MHz

Die CPU Frequenz resultiert folgendermaßen:

Multiplikator * Frontsidebus = CPU Takt

10 * 200MHz = 2000MHz

Also wird dein Rechner wohl mit 2GHz unterwegs sein 

So einfach kann Takten sein...

Schau aber bitte immer darauf das sich deine Komponenten noch in einem angemessenen Temperaturbereich befinden. 

Du kannst jetzt natürlich deinen FSB oder deinen Multiplikator noch erhöhen um den Takt zu steigern. Um höher Takten zu können empfielt sich auch die CPU Spannung zu erhöhen (aber bitte vorsichtig!). Bei dir eher nicht empfehlenswert, da deine schon 50°C hat (ist das eigentlich unter Last oder Idle?)

mfg

Ovier


----------



## TanTe (31. Dezember 2004)

Eins verstehe ich nicht. Soviel ich weiss kann man den multiplikator des Sempron nicht veraendern (bitte korrigiert mich.).
Der ist demnach 10. Wenn also die CPU auf 10*133 leuft kann der Processor ja nur mit 1330 MHZ laufen statt 1670 MHZ.?!.
Zu der Sache das der Processor nicht mer als Sempron erkannt wird: das ist glaub ich normal als meinen ersten XP bekommen hatte musste ich ersst mal in Biosupdate machen das der auch als solcher erkannt wird. Als ich das Ding dann uebertacktet habe war es wieder kein XP sondern ein Athlon.


----------



## zögge (13. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen.

Sorry, dass ich erst jetzt wieder zum posten komme, war über die Festtage verreist und habe gleich noch eine Woche ins neue Jahr angehängt  .


@Oliver: 
WOW... Das ist ja genial  . Da kommt Freude auf. Vielen Dank für Deine weiteren nützlichen Tipp's. Habe es mir aber doch noch einmal überlegt, bezüglich den Prozi noch höher zu takten und bin zum Entschluss gekommen, meine nun "Power Maschine" ;-] , vorerst doch "nur" mal auf 2GHz laufen zu lassen. Bezüglich den Komponenten Temps, mach ich mir im Moment keine grosse Gedanken. Der PC ist nur meine Backup und Download Kiste, dass heisst er läuft so gut wie 24h und wird lediglich über RemoteDesktop angesprochen.Ausser einem Netzwerkkabel und dem Stromkabel ist nichts anderes angehängt. Daraus folgere ich, dass die VGA Temp gering gehalten wird, da diese ja nicht direkt im Betrieb ist. Die RAM und HD Temperaturen habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht kontrolliert, wobei der PC ist nun in der ganzen Feriezeit, sowie diese Woche ununterbrochen in Betrieb (Total ohne unterbruch Online seit dem 26.12.04 bis heute) und macht absolut keine faxen. 
Ich denke wenn es Temp. Probleme geben würde, wäre er mir sicher schon längst abgeschmiert in dieser Zeit, meinst Du nicht?

@TanTe:
Hm... laut Bios kann ich den Multiplikator noch ändern, ich glaube bis auf 12,5 (müsste um es mit Sicherheit zu sagen zu Hause noch einmal ins Bios nachsehen gehen).
Wäre diese Bios funktion um den Multiplikator zu verstellen nicht gelockt, wenn der Sempron nur 10 unterstützt?
Ja das mit der Bezeichnung habe ich anschliessend noch in einem anderen Forum gefunden, dass bezüglich der Prozessorerkennung im Bios keinen Wert gelegt werden soll. Thx aber trotzdem   .

Güsse zögge


----------



## Paule (13. Januar 2005)

Wozu brauchst du für einen Backup Rechner einen übertakteten Prozessor, ich würde es für klüger halten wenn du ihn auf seiner normalen Frequenz lässt bzw. runtertaktest.Du brauchst die ganze Power doch garnicht.
Erstens braucht es Strom (bei 24/7 Betrieb schon eine Sache), zweitens Wärme, und je weniger die CPU belastet  desto länger hält sie.

MfG

Paule


----------



## zögge (15. Januar 2005)

Hi Paul.

Hm... gute Frage. Ich denke in erster Linie mache ich dies aus Neugier, interesse und weil es mir einfach Spass macht. Das ich dies gleich am Backup Rechner durchziehe liegt daran, dass ich nicht das Risiko bei meiner Hauptkiste oder dem Laptop eingehen will. Wenn der Backup eine Woche nicht mehr laufen würde, wäre das nicht so schlimm, beim Hauptrecher würde dies mich eher stören. 
Vielen Dank aber für den Hinweis bezüglich des Stromes, diesen Aspekt habe ich bis Anhin noch gar nicht beachtet, was mir allerdings ebenfalls wichtig scheint. Wegen der Wärme das geht ja noch und in ca. 2 Monaten bekommt auch der Backup, wie schon der Hauptrechner, eine Wasserkülung. Ehrlich gestagt dies aber weniger wegen der Wärme sondern weil es einfach angenehm ruhig im Büro ist, wenn man dieses blöde getösse der Fans nicht mehr hat und es ebenfalls unmengen Spass macht diese einzubauen .
Der letzte und fast einer der entscheidensten Punkte ist die Lebensdauer. Man sagt, dass ein CPU im normal Betrieb im Durschnitt eine Lebenserwartung von 10 Jahren hat, bei einer Übertaktung besagt ein Durchschnittswert, dass die Lebeneserwartung um ca. 30% abnehmen könnte. Nehme wir nun einmal an mein CPU hat nun nur noch eine Lebenserwartung von 50%, das heisst er wird mir noch etwa 4-5 Jahren halten. Mal ehrlich hast Du Deinen PC, bezw. Deinen Prozi länger als 4 Jahren in Deinem PC? auch wenn es nun den CPU nach 1nem Jahr schon durchkanllen würde, kostet mich dieser neu nur 90.00 schweizer Franken, also etwa 60 Euro. Dies ist ein Betrag welcher mir nicht sehr weh tun würde, wenn ich nun wieder einen neuen kaufen müsste.

Trotzdem besten Dank für den Hinweis mit dem Stromfressen.

Grüsse zögge


----------

